# NEW Red X Blue 25/75% makes 4!! DUW!



## Beasty (Mar 24, 2009)

It's official! 
After almost a month of waiting I finally swapped out my Dumeril's Boa(which cost me 5 mice I bred) for yet another tegu! It's a 75%/25% BlueXRed hatchling around 16-18 inches overall. It's in what appears to be good shape with one toe nip on the back foot being it's only flaw I can see. I'm hoping it will be the opposite sex of the 100% blue I have. I'm thinking Belle is female and they think this one is too. After getting it in hand for only a second, I think they may be right. We'll have to get some good pix of each and get second opinions. Either way, they look good and will be cared for. Who knows, I could find a boy later or just have Red/X/Blues one day. (not likely, but I plan on letting everyone play together eventually-never know) Ok! So now for the pix!







Left side:





Right side:





Full shot:





Toe:





Vent cell phone shot from seller: Boy or Girl?


----------



## Jer723 (Mar 24, 2009)

really nice tegu, and that foot is minor. he looks great, what cha gonna name him? whered you get him?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 24, 2009)

don't see anything dangling in that vent pic...but i'm no expert... :rofl


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thats a nice looking 'Gu, Does anyone have any pics of an older RedXBlue??? Would love to see how they look!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice looking cross, Id like one myself. As for the boy/girl, from the picture the tegu is too young to tell, for me anyways...Bobby can sex pretty young but I think he would need to see the tegu in person at this age. But awesome tegu and I cant wait for adult pics


----------



## Beasty (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I figured the vent shot was pointless as it's SO blurry but had to throw in in there. We'll get better pix soon for sure! Now for those extremes to wake up!
I got lucky I guess. Lil bucket head destroyed it's cage set-up today while I was @ the doctor. STILL awake at 10pm! Let's see if it'll eat! I''ll dig up the thread somewhere and show ya the Mom when i get more time. She's 50/50, dad is 100% blue, hence the 75/25 ratio.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 24, 2009)

yea thats awesome, I would love a blue and red, or any morph for that matter


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 25, 2009)

Cute little bugger! I had a pair of Red/Blue crosses come into rescue a few years ago and I adopted them both out. The male had a wicked evil temperament and the female was just ugly. Here is a photo of the male taken on the day he came into the rescue. These lizards were about 2.5 feet long.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 25, 2009)

If I'm not sadly mistaken, this is a thread to the parents pix and ad for the babies. Mom is unusual looking for sure but I think the babies look pretty awesome. Mine is on the second page with missing toe. 
He got crazy cheap on them before he was done!
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117609" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/ ... p?t=117609</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Beasty (Mar 25, 2009)

I got "him" to eat today!
Though the tegu was active I found it to be quite skinny for my taste. When asked, the seller stated they don't feed before shipping. The tegu appeared to be using reserves in it's tail for some time as the pointy bones at the base were beginning to show a little and the belly was obviously empty. He looked like a tegu fresh from hibernation. In light of such,
I got "him" to eat today!
We started off with a live ASF pinkie to whet the pallet which he promptly found and gobbled down. Then I threw in a male Dubia which got played with quite a bit. I let that settle for a few while thawing a hopper ASF. When sufficiently warmed I offered the hopper on tongs which was readily accepted.
Here's a shot of it going down the hatch!











He seems to be showing even more blue than the 100% I have! I'll have to see if I can get a good shot of it here soon.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 27, 2009)

Still trying to get a true color shot. I'll have to play with lighting or hope we get warm enough weather to take them all outside for a walk and photo shoot.
I took this one today while feeding. It shows a bit more red than actual in person but I guess it is in there or the camera wouldn't pick it up. It seems blue is a hard color to capture.






Oh, it's 20 inches long. I measured everyone today. 
That makes it my second largest tegu.


----------



## nivek5225 (Mar 27, 2009)

He looks awesome! How does his tempermant seem?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 27, 2009)

He's super chilled once out of the cage. He seems to need a bit of work yet but I see no problems taming this one. The lady I got him from had several children that must have terrorized him so he's a little apprehensive. He's wiggled his tail a bit I have seen while here and stood up tall and such too. BUT I still got him to come to me and walk onto my hand to get out. He'll be a breeze to get turned around.


----------



## nivek5225 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm jealous! I'm hoping to get a blue this coming season... cough davedragon cough lol or wherever else i can find a nice one. Will your hybrid most likely stay the size of a blue, or get bigger then most blues?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, that's hard to say. I would imagine it will stay about the size of a regular blue seeing it has more blue than red in it as the mother was a red x blue hybrid and the father was a blue. From what I understand, the male was close to 4 feet and the female had a regenerated tail so who's to say for sure how long exactly she would have been overall. So I'd say normal to slightly larger seeing dad was a big boy and mom was part red.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

Old thread, I know, does anyone know where beasty got this tegu from? Or who the original breeder might have been?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope I guess he sold all his tegus though


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw that. I wasn't sure if any of the older members knew, I didn't join the forum until august '10 and I think beasty was gone by then


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 20, 2011)

_It's one of your clutch mates from Javier the same as Txrepgirls Schatzi and Spatzi. From the looks of it,.. you got Beastys tegu. Can you post a top view pic of his back? It seems to match up with the second tegu missing a toe in the fauna ad on the second page._


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I'm at work right now but when I get home I will post the pics I have. If he's up tomorrow I'll try to get him out for a few more pics. I though they looked a little similar but it's hard to say since they change a bit as they get older. Mines got a few missing toes, I think he has one or two on his back feet but they could have been lost anytime. He's also got his battle scars


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 20, 2011)

_To give you an idea of what I'm looking at and what matches up. The pattern on his torso is pretty much the same from just after his ribs to his pelvis. 

His black side bars are broken at different points on each side with a white stripe.

On his left side the first white stripe is set back a little further then the one on the right. You can see it in the left and right side pics that Beasty posted. One of the white stripes is closer to the front leg than the other.

The stripes on his back are at an angle and black is a little bolder now than Beastys pics so it's a little easier to see. 







If you compare those markings with Beastys pics and the second tegu missing a toe on Javiers thread,... they'e pretty much the same.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v99/tigerfangs/Baby%20Tegus/DSCN0267.jpg_


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm almost positive I've posted all these pictures here and there. But, there they are again. He's asleep right now so I'll check to see if hes awake tomorrow. The last few aren't my pics, they were sent to me when I was inquiring. 



























beastys ended up being more powdery though didn't it?


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, it's from Javier. That was our female Schatzi ( RIP ). Her and her brother Spatzi were born on July 26th of 08. 

Schatzi ( female ) 





















Both of them as babies: 






Spatzi ( the brother ) 
















The Parents:


----------



## Virus (Jan 1, 2012)

txrepgirl, I love that second to last picture. There is so much white popping up, it's stunning.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Virus. He just got done shedding. He actually has some powder blue and some violet color on him. It's very hard to see it when I take a picture. In person and in the sun you can see the colors really good.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 1, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> beastys ended up being more powdery though didn't it?



_If you compare the regular pics to his sig it wasn't that powdery. The sig coloring may be more from lighting. But either way his color would have changed and pattern breaks up as he matured. If you look at the first right side pic Beasty posted and the first pic you posted even the jowl markings are the same. From the black spot under his jaw to his top lip,.. just a little shifted or spread out from growth._


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 20, 2012)

Well im kind of late but heres a pic of the 75%blue 25%red i had....


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 27, 2012)

KSTAR. I know you sold her. But didn't you get her back ? Do you know who has one of that clutch for sale ? I'm looking for a female.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm back! Looking for tegus again. I'd LOVE to get my Powder boy back, he was awesome. Even another red/blue cross would rock, especially with the colors he had. I'm talking with several breeders but everyone is playing it close to the vest or wants a mint these days. We'll see what turns up. I sincerely hope he is not the scarred one in this thread(and seriously doubt) and if it is, I wonder where they got him and what they paid. He went for a pretty penny and well worth it as he was the bluest blue I had seen at the time. In the meanwhile, here's a few pix of Powder for ya.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 4, 2013)

*Drooling* ^^


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2013)

I also had a clutch mate from the same breeder Aswell a female I named Haze! Here's a picture of her...
This was her as a baby when I first got her 








And This Was Her A Few Months Later Once The Summer Rolled In Again Ill Say July...


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't saw Javier or Anyone else producing these! But if I do ill be sure to let everyone know! What you have to remember is that this hybrid breeding to get 75% blue 25% red is by taking a 100% pure blue to a 50% blue 50% red and not too many ppl have done that after Javier I've just saw RedXB&W,50/50 Hybrids And Extreme Giants X Blue....That's all I've seen so far when it comes to hybrids this past year....


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 7, 2013)

That's a good looking gu

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey @Beasty! How are you doing with the tegu stuff this year? Any new ones? Did you get another red×blue?


----------

